# What "Pet" Names do you Have for Your Pets?



## Matt73 (Jun 4, 2009)

My German Shepherd, Riis, is "Riisers"

My Berner, Heidi, is "Hides"

My Berner, Callie, is "Cals"

My Berner, Katie, is "Kate"

Teddy is "Teds"

Lexus is "Lex"

Royal is "Roy"

I know, _very_ original, huh? LOL

Now, Casey is Case, Doodles, and Mr. Tawilligers. He has those "chops" that make me think of a 19th century lawyer named Mr. Tawilligers (yeah, a bit loopy




).

So, what "pet" names do you have for your pets?


----------



## crponies (Jun 4, 2009)

My dog is Malcolm but I often call him Bubby (combination of Baby and Buddy).

One of my aunt's dogs is named Brigit but I call her Brigie or Stinky a lot of the time.

Cats- Pepper Junior is PJs, Itty-Bitty is Itters, Samantha is Sam, Spitfire is Spitty, Squirt is Dr. Love (he either acts scared or wants love NOW)


----------



## River Wood (Jun 4, 2009)

Lets see......on our entire hobby farm, other than our miniatures, is just our big QH "Coy" Sheltie "Tracker" and Cat "Sissy" yep that is it!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jun 4, 2009)

Boston Terrier is Paco or Paco Bear

Maltese Sophie is Sophie Louise

Maltese Tori is tori-Lynne

Maltese Summer is just summer

Maltese Tucker is Tucker Butt

Shih-Tzu Baxter is (not allowed to say it on here)

Shih-Tzu/Maltese Dancy is DancyPants

Shih-Tzu /Maltese Sadie is Sadie Sue

Old English Sheepdog Winnie is Win Pooh

Old English Chelsey is Goofus

Cat Hobo is Hobokins

Cat Snickers is Sir Snickelfritz

That's enough for now!


----------



## Jill (Jun 4, 2009)

Shih-tzu's:

Watson -- Baby Wat, Wat Tot, Wonder Wat

Wilson -- Baby Will, Will

Willow -- Willow Bean, Weed, Willow Worm

Webster -- Web

Whitney -- Hooper

Big Dogs:

Kelsey (Collie) -- Blue Tigger

Maggie (lab x chow) -- Magoo

Some of the minis have nicknames, too:

Bacardi -- Smarty Bacardi

Destiny -- Mr. Tude (my vet says Mr. T due to his current hairdo)

DunIT -- Super D

Trooper -- Super Trooper

Derby -- Derby Doodle

Lou -- LuLu

Khaki -- Maggie Molene

Bomb Shell -- Bomb Shelly

Cover Girl -- CeeGee

Eclipse -- Clipsy

Maddie -- Madeline (when she's being a little bad)

Ducky -- Duck Duck Goose

Rocket (big horse) -- Redbone


----------



## Leeana (Jun 4, 2009)

For my shih tzu "Sassy"....AKA...





Sassy Bear

Pooky Bear

Foo Foo

Stinky Bear


----------



## Sonya (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a fun post!

Brutus= pooh, *poohman*, poohmanchoo, stinkers, stinkertoo, stink butt, stink face, as_ breath

Radar= charles, chuck, *chucky*, charles manson, radar nelson o'rielly (chucky and forms is after that horror movie with the doll "Chucky")

Tanga= tangaroo, marsupial, *marpoopial*, hamster

The bolded names are the ones that are used the most...It's funny how they will respond to all of them too...

all of Brutus' nicknames have to do with crap and such...lol...and when I'm really mad, they all get called the same thing: son of a -itches.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jun 4, 2009)

My Doberman Corona's nicknames are Corona Boner and Boner Boy

My Miniature Pinscher Dionne's nicknames are DeDe and Squirt! Also we don't call her that often but our friends do, Corona Lite


----------



## J&HMinis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm, Lets see...

We have 3 Chihuahua's and 1 Boston Terrier, so...

Ruby is also known as.... Ren, BeBe and babygirl...

Tink is also known as.... Tink-a-Tink.... Tinky or Stinky

Missy is normally just Miss Miss

Mia (the Boston Terrier) is usually Meez or Meezy

Now my paint gelding is Bear, but I usually call him my buddy or baby boy.


----------



## anoki (Jun 4, 2009)

Moxie - miss moxie, princess, babe, butt head, brat child, (and a few other 'choice' names when she isn't paying attention to me)

Lainey - Lainey-bug, buggles, buggle butt, bugs, bugsy, fuzz butt, Delainey, bug-a-boo

Delilah - Lila, lala, blondie, doofus, kiddo

Jane - Jane-bug, squirt, little-black-devil, little girl, kiddo

Ritchi - Ritch-man, old man

Anoki - Mr Magoo, Anoki-maskoki, freak, dork seems to be the newest one, as well as a few other names when he's being a pain in the butt

Tas - Tasman, little man

Jordan - Jor

Ginger - Gin, Gins, Ginners, Ging

Gabby - Gabs, Gabbers

Camilla - Milla, Mil, Mils

Mistee - Mis, Missy

Sisi - hasn't acquired any yet, other than GET BACK HERE AND STICK WITH YOUR MOTHER!

~kathryn


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 4, 2009)

Horses

Skillet.......Sweetie

S'mores....Knock It Off

Peanut......Get Of My Foot

Popcorn....Back Up

Cornbread..Leave Peanut Alone

Dogs

Brisket....Briskie

Ribs....Leave It

Quahog...Get Off...Daiquiri Does Not Want Your Baby

Daiquiri...No, no more Chicken Strips...You've Had Enough!!

Luckily all names are pretty short so they are called their actaul names although I do find my self saying the same thing over and over to each one!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 4, 2009)

I often call my Bullmastiff - Magnum, Magnadoodle or just Mag

My cat Roscoe gets Fang, or Fatcat

and the little girl is Bella but since she is expecting kitties any day she get Belly a lot now.

Then there are various nick names for the horses

My favorite mare Bucky is Buck, Buckerdoodle, and Buckerina

My stallion Raz is almost always Razzleberry or Mr Razzleberry

Yearling filly Dyna gets BratGirl a lot,

My 25 year old mare Tammy get Tam Tam or just Tam

My husbands stallion Simon is Simey

There are quite a few other horses but they don't all have nick names.


----------



## susanne (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone in our family, animal and human, has myriad nicknames. One year for Valentine's Day, I bought a classroom pack of 30 kid's Valentine cards and addressed them to Keith's various nicknames -- I ran out of cards before I ran out of nicknames! Some of his names are just goofy, others mawkishly sentimental, some unfit for the public...

Some of our nicknames are interchangeable (Keith will say, "Wait -- you called Mingus __________ -- I thought that was MY nickname?")

Then there are the combined names. For example, one cat is named Willoughby. Therefore, everyone else has a nickname ending in "by:" Minguby, Santanaby, Flashaby, Billaby...

Some are based on behavior. When Scarlet is good, she is Scarlet the Starlet. When she's winking at Flash, she's known as Scarlet the Harlot.

One name is never enough for those you love!


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 4, 2009)

Rudy (min pin)- Boo Boo Sun, Butt face, Mr. Butts, and diddle babies

Vayda(min pin)-Chub Chubs, Missy Butts, and Vayda Babies

Yes we are quite strange around here


----------



## Brandi* (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL Sonya!!!!



I'm happy we aren't the only ones who have very strange names for our "kids"







Sonya said:


> This is a fun post!
> Brutus= pooh, *poohman*, poohmanchoo, stinkers, stinkertoo, stink butt, stink face, as_ breath
> 
> Radar= charles, chuck, *chucky*, charles manson, radar nelson o'rielly (chucky and forms is after that horror movie with the doll "Chucky")
> ...


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 4, 2009)

anoki said:


> Moxie - miss moxie, princess, babe, butt head, brat child, (and a few other 'choice' names when she isn't paying attention to me)Lainey - Lainey-bug, buggles, buggle butt, bugs, bugsy, fuzz butt, Delainey, bug-a-boo
> 
> Delilah - Lila, lala, blondie, doofus, kiddo
> 
> ...


You don't have one for Misfit, Kathryn?


----------



## Kira98 (Jun 4, 2009)

Dewey my APHA stallion- Dewey Do Nothing / Pops / Lovebug

Kira my arabian mare - Gorgemousous ( was to come out Most gorgeous but came out that way and stuck ! )

that got shortened one day to gordita krunch and Momma

Thumper my grad mini - Thumpy or Thumpy Dump

Pharoah my buckskin mini - Mr. P

Mimi my mini filly - Mimmers

Pacey my half arab pinto colt - Pacey pace havent come up with a good one for him yet

my dogs

Harley the lab mix - Harley Barley

Bits the jack russel - Bitty boy or devil child ( he is rowdy ! LOL)

Russel the jack russel - Russel Bussel or supertanker - hes a chubby one !

Squiggles the aussie - Squiggle wiggles or wootie woo and stupid ( she was goofy as a pup and hubby called her that one day and SHE ANSWERED!)

Great topic Matt


----------



## stormo41 (Jun 4, 2009)

I only have one dog, Dante, aslso knowen as "HEY! stop that" and "little baby" and sometimes my mom calls him "GET OUT OF MY KICHEN DOG!"


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracie (mini) is Gracie-girl or Girlfriend

Firefly (mini) is Bug

Kayle (dog) is Floppster (she has floppy ears)

Mikey (cat) is Squish

Jack (cat) is Buddy

Funny how we name our animals and then immediately come up with alternate "pet" names for them!

Liz R.


----------



## anoki (Jun 4, 2009)

Matt73 said:


> You don't have one for Misfit, Kathryn?


omg....can't believe I forgot the cats!!!!!





Buster - butt head, dogcat, corgi #6 (well corgi #8 for the past 3 weeks, but he'll be back to corgi #6 on Saturday...he is part Maine Coon with a white blaze, bib, and legs/feet, so he looks like one of the brindle corgis and he is about the same size)

Misfit - freak, spazz, Miss fitz...and many names I can't put on here





All the girl animals get sweetie pie fairly often too...boys get called bud a lot....

~kathryn


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 4, 2009)

Henry the corgi = H-man, H-bomb, H'y, Henry James McArtor - ok that's not his nickname, it's his full name






Bobo the corgi = Bob's (long o)

Chloe the mutt = Chloe-Bell, Sweetie

Spare Cat the black farm cat = SC

Squeakers the indoor kitty = Squeaks

Whinnie the old riding mare = Whin, Winifred

Apple riding gelding = Ap, Apps, Bud

Reijel mini mare = Reij

Emmy mini weanling = Em, Emmy Lou

Charlie mini gelding = Charles, Charles in Charge

Rose mini mare = Rosie, Rosella

Bella shetland/mini = Bells, Belly

Now if I'm not in a good mood because of something naughty one of them has done, they DO have other nicknames that can't be mentioned here



.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 5, 2009)

Too many to list them ALL...... but, starting with our dogs and cats, then on to the horses, etc.......





Luna -- Luna Balloona

Shed -- Sheddie Eddy

Soloman -- Solie

Gabriel -- Gabers

El Dorado -- El D

Escapade -- Escky

First Edition -- Eddie

Just Dandy -- JD

Diamonte -- Dee Dee or DEE

Just A Minute -- Minnie


----------



## gimp (Jun 5, 2009)

The dogs:

Henry is Henners, Mr Legs, Big Guy, bed hog

Kate is Katers, Princess, Lovebug

The horse

Windy is Baby, Sunshine, Big Dog

and of course the combo HenKateWindy which is usually hollered at top volume when any one of the three is getting in trouble or doing something I deem dangerous.

I haven't a clue why the names happen...they just come out of my mouth. I cannot imagine my life without them


----------



## lilstars (Jun 5, 2009)

starting with the dogs

whitey is -whywhee

sophia is- THE DOODLE (among other things)

teiqua is- teeky beaky

horses are

lynnette-lenny

baghirra-donkey lol

ransom-handsome ransom

sonny-sonny bunny

charlie- looney tune

daddy- who's ur daddy

rocket-the cow

bacardi-knucklehead

and can't say the nasty cockateils nicknames!

HEY SIS, u forgot meema!!!!


----------



## ~Dan (Jun 6, 2009)

Lets see here...

Toby(mix rescue dog): Tobe Tobe, Geeb, Shut up, Stupid, RiRi,

Titan(mini gelding): Boo, Bear, Beary Boo, Boo Bear, Stop biting me, dont turn your butt to me young man,

OH NO YOU DINT!!!

Polly(mini mare): Pretty girl, Babe, Poll Doll, Doll, Honey Bee, Poll, Evil, B***h, I hate you,

Stop pawing right now idiot


----------



## fancyappy (Jun 6, 2009)

I have enjoyed this thread.

Well all our goats have names but when I call them it is simply "Baabee Goats" and they all come running.

Our dog , Patches, is called 'Poopeee'

Cisco our cat is called 'Kit-tin"

Auggie our Appy trail horse is Augster, our draft mares are nicknamed Snarky Larky and Lady Lou

Our mini Nina is called Boo, Jasper is Snot and Spot is Scamp and it goes on and on.

No wonder keveryone is confused around here!


----------



## Indy's mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Oooo, this is a fun one! Let's see....

mini mare Miss Independence aka Indy is (in a high pitch voice) Inny Wins.

mini gelding Tizzy is Tizz a Wizz

boxer dog Crash is Crashes Clay or "Keough" (because I once had a horse named Crash Keough)

boxer dog Luna has many nicknames (some I can't say! lol).....Lunatic, Louie, Luna Patuna, Lulu, Freak, and my daughters favorite for her.....Gooey!! lol!!!! Because she always has a wet face! lol

My new colt whom is still unnamed is for now called Big Boy (pronounced, "Beeeeeeg boy")





~Tammy


----------



## SilverDollar (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't resist this one. I'm glad I'm not the only one with multiple nicknames even though they're not all very original.





The minis:

together I'll call them my pixies, monkeys, ponies (to which my husband says "they're not ponies, they're _minis_"





Billy=Billy Bear, Billy the Kid, Silly Billy, Boo Bear

Silver=Silver Dollar, Silver Bullet, Silly Silver, Sassy Silver, Silver Bells (only at Christmas), spunkster, get off of Billy!!

The big horses:

Ghost=Ghostie, the Ghostman, Ghostie boy, Ghostie Whostie

Princess the pony=sassy girl, cranky pony, sassafrass, quit biting!, don't you dare kick me!

Rhett=Rhett Butler, Sir Rhett, don't fret Rhett, Sweet Rhett

Rasta=Rasta mon, Rastafarian, Rasta Pasta, Rasta boy, and then I sing the song "Roxanne" by the Police using Rasta's name (Raaaaaa-sta...)





Dogs:

Bentley=Bentley buddy, poopie-doo, pupster, boopy, bentman, boo

Molly=Molly McButter, Molly Mae, good golly Miss Molly, baby girl

House Bunny:

Mr. Cuddles=Mr. C, Super C, spunky bun, silly bun, cuddlebun


----------



## candycar (Jun 6, 2009)

oh how fun!

cats:

Zephyr= Zeffie, Monter boy, Zeffie Monster

CupCake= Cuppi cake, Princess fuzzy britches

Girl Baby= Relentless

Sneakers= Sneeks, Sneaky girl

Butterscotch=Buddyscotch, Bubby

Poppy= Pops, Pop pop

Riffle= Riffie, Riff raff, Riff

Brownie= Browns

Minis:

Jelly Bean= The Bean, JB, Jelly BEEEEEN(when she makes me angry)

Lexus= Lexy, Lex, Lexus Marie(when I'm cross with her)

together they are Lexy and The Bean

The hen Callie=Bug bug


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 6, 2009)

The ones that stand out are

Mini Keegan = "Kee" - I use this one all of the time

German Shepherd dog Madison - "Maddie"

Burmese or siamese mix cat Willow - "Will"

My mom calls our Arab Filly Layla Bean. I hate that... lol her name is Layla

Sometimes I call my mini mare Prism Priz

Oh! My really round guinea pig Gabriel I call "Budda Pig" hee hee! Hes so cute!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 9, 2009)

Farah my teeny yorkie is Princess Stinkybutt of Keesterville

Robin


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm, lets see Bob is Boob sometimes lol and Pearl is Pearly Worley, Spotty is Spudsey or Spuds (I dont know why I just started calling him that) and everybody is Painintherear at some point in time!


----------



## RallyZ (Jun 12, 2009)

It's fun to see that there are a lot of goofy people out there when it comes to our pets.



I am not alone.

Dogs

Bichon, Kubota - Kubbie, Kub Bug, Cuddle Bug, Bug, Bubbie

Havanese, Mugsy - Muggy, Mugbug, Loviebug

Cats

Grey DSH, Casper - Puddie Pie, Puddie, Puddin, Pud Pie

Bengal, Jazzmin Goldenveil - Jazzie, Jazzmattaz, Jazzmin Goldenveil Yeti Shredder (she is NOT light on her feet and she claws my furniture)


----------



## Zora (Dec 27, 2009)

Our animals names are..

Pesky, Quarter horse.

Morning Glory Andalusian-Arabian.

Midnight and Angel mini horses.

Bunny, our rabbit.

Minerva, the dove.

Copey, the box turtle.

Donald, Sealpoint siamese.

Sammy, Snoeshoe siamese.

Mango, barn cat.

And all the Chihuahuas>

Chica, Principe, Shopie, Dori, Chuckie, Mickey, Bella,

Ogden, Bear, Bean, Louis, Joey, CeCe, Billie, Clancy, Gladys, Patrick,

Selma, Mavis and Adelaide.


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 27, 2009)

My cat is Cha Chee we call him "Crackie". The vet called to verify his appointment and called him Crackie, thus his new name. t has eveolved ot "Baby Crack"

Sprite our BC is Doodle Butt (I have no idea why)

Our cat Kodie is called "the nanz". Again I dont know why/

OK I sing to them and sometimes these names come out in my song and that is thier new name!!!

Our other animals pretty much keep thier orginal name

quote name='Matt73' date='Jun 4 2009, 12:10 AM' post='1198895']

My German Shepherd, Riis, is "Riisers"

My Berner, Heidi, is "Hides"

My Berner, Callie, is "Cals"

My Berner, Katie, is "Kate"

Teddy is "Teds"

Lexus is "Lex"

Royal is "Roy"

I know, _very_ original, huh? LOL

Now, Casey is Case, Doodles, and Mr. Tawilligers. He has those "chops" that make me think of a 19th century lawyer named Mr. Tawilligers (yeah, a bit loopy



).

So, what "pet" names do you have for your pets?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 27, 2009)

Cute thread.

Angel, our lab, is Angelcake

KaJ, our red standard poodle, is Kajjers

Phoenix, our apricot standard poodle, is My big boy

Paris, our apricot female standard poodle, is Pretty Paris,

and if I want all 4 of the furkids to come I just say "where moms kids?" amd they are there instantly.


----------



## HorseMom (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a couple "pet" names for my guys.

Jay in the Dark- "Jay" and "Little Monster"

SG Blue Slippers- "Slippers" "Slip" "Momma"


----------



## welchlover84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have a Pitbull and his name is Buck and we call him "Mook" or "Fat Boy".

This is an awesome post, and fun.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 29, 2009)

This is definitely a fun thread!

Rascal (2 year old pug) - Bubba, turkey butt, turd

Calliope (5 month old pug) - Callie, Cal Cal, Cawie, evil girl

Sassy (mini mare) - Sassy sue, Sassy pants, sassafrass, miss sassy

Wilbur (mini gelding) - Bub, Sweet boy, kissy face

Lucky (pygmy goat) - luck luck, lucky butt

Ned (pygmy goat) - Nedward


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 29, 2009)

Inside:

Teo my Toy Fox Terrier also known as Tay-Tay, Tayzer, Handsome, "Arrg, why did you put your tennis ball under the fridge/sofa/desk again."

Horses:

The Minis:

Carnival, Fat Boy, Carny

Spring, Springbean, Springy, Pretty Girl, Sweety

Frosty Chip, Frosty, Arrg, why are you such a pain sometimes??

Canyon, I just realized doesn't have a nickname...oh, wait maybe it's Chubby Girl...

The pony

Estina, Stina, Estie


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 29, 2009)

This is fun! And I thought I sometimes came up with strange nick-names.






My previous TFT Tucker, somehow earned the nick-name Skunkface, even though he was never near a skunk...

Teo my Toy Fox Terrier also known as Tay-Tay, Tayzer, Handsome, "Arrg, why did you put your tennis ball under the fridge/sofa/desk again."

The Minis:

Carnival- Fat Boy, Carny, Car-ni-val

Spring- Springbean, Springy, Pretty Girl, Sweety

Frosty Chip- Frosty, Arrg, why are you such a pain sometimes??

Canyon, I just realized doesn't have a nickname...oh, wait maybe it's Chubby Girl...

The pony:

Estina, Stina, Estie,


----------



## welchlover84 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello,

My husband and I named our dog Buck (his choice). I still have no idea why he named him that, but we call him Mook as a nickname. He is a brindle and white pitbull and he thinks he is a cat. lol.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, we have so many pets I won't list them all--but a few seem to get more goofy nicknames than others!

My fuzzy grey & white cat who was named Theodore (as in Roosevelt...we have several presidents, a couple of prime ministers and one prince (Charles aka "Chuckie")

Anyway, Theodore started out being Teodore but he never listened to that. Now he is usually Teddy, or Teddy Bear. Also Tedster, and because I used to pick him up and say "Look at Teddy" to my mom, now he has become 'Ookit'

My little black and white cat Sparkie is usually Parky, but one day I said something about "Parky has..." and my mom thought I'd called her Parkus--and so now she is often called Parkus--or Arcus Parkus, just because it rhymes I guess!

Our '09 colt, Imp, always gets called Twerpy--I started calling him that when he was a little wee foal & it's just stuck.


----------

